# Getting a Job as a Paramedic in USA



## bully009 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, 

just after a bit of advice and any info that you may have, I will be qualifying as a state registered paramedic with a foundation degree in health and social care/paramedic science in june/july. I am really interested in finding out about working and living in America as a Paramedic.

im just wondering what the chances of me being able to do this are and what i would need to do to go about making this happen.

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bully009 said:


> Hey,
> 
> just after a bit of advice and any info that you may have, I will be qualifying as a state registered paramedic with a foundation degree in health and social care/paramedic science in june/july. I am really interested in finding out about working and living in America as a Paramedic.
> 
> ...


There are 1000s of paramedic schools in the USA churning out qualified people every week in the US ... therefore the demand is not there for foreign trained staff and that would not be a subject that a visa would be available for


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bully009 said:


> Hey,
> 
> just after a bit of advice and any info that you may have, I will be qualifying as a state registered paramedic with a foundation degree in health and social care/paramedic science in june/july. I am really interested in finding out about working and living in America as a Paramedic.
> 
> ...


Getting a job is not a great problem. Securing the right to live and work in the US is. Your skills will not secure you that opportunity.


----------



## bully009 (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks to the both of you, i have not yet really looked into it properly, just something im interested in and any info helps so thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bully009 said:


> thanks to the both of you, i have not yet really looked into it properly, just something im interested in and any info helps so thanks


Openings for emigrating to the US are very narrow.

Yes answers from here will show you if you have any opportunity.


----------



## tkirk21 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi guys I am from Queensland Australia and completed my paramedic degree in November last year. My wife and son are American and I am becoming a permanent resident with a working visa at the end of March. We are going to be living in Minnesota

I was wondering if anyone had any information or advice for me in trying to gain registration with my qualifications. 

Or does anyone know any other Australian who are now working as paramedics in the United States of America.

Any information would be great
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Minnesota EMSRB - Certification

NREMT - EMT-Paramedic / Paramedic


----------

